# Zugefroren?



## Teichforum.info (23. Nov. 2005)

hi alle,
zum ersten Mal ist mein Teich mit Ufergraben mit eine Schicht Eis versehen. Wird wohl wieder auftauen bei den Temperaturen imo.

Wie sehts bei euch aus???


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Nov. 2005)

Hallo,
kein Eis bei 5°C.  
Aber mittlerweile sind die Wasserhyazinthen braun und tot  :? .
Die werde ich demnächst abfischen müssen, bevor sie versinken.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Nov. 2005)

hallo silke,

Tagsüber liegen wir auch bei 5°. nachts oder Frühmorgens hat es schon ein Paar mal ordentlich geknackt.

Da schmect der Grünkohl


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Feb. 2006)

in unsere gegend in der nacht - 7 grad 

tags über 0 grad   

Teich komplet zugefroren ,könnte Schlittschuh laufen  aber leider zu klein der Teich


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Feb. 2006)

Hi



> könnte Schlittschuh laufen  aber leider zu klein der Teich



Nachbars Hund "schlitterte" unverhofft letztens rüber.

Schade, ich hatte kein Camcorder dabei


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2006)

kann immer noch darüberlaufen.  
dea:   habe das eis genutzt um mein __ efeu an der wand zu schneiden konnte alles sehr schön auf dem eis abfegen.
und musste es nicht raus fischen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde euch vorschlagen,so wenig wie möglich auf dem Eis zu arbeiten oder irgendwelche _Schlittschuhaktionen_ zu starten   

Denkt mal an eure Fische im Teich, die befinden sich in der Winterruhe und sollten so wenig wie möglich dabei gestört werden.   

Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2006)

Hallo,

wir haben gestern ein Loch in unseren Teich gesägt um zu sehen wie dick das Eis tatsächlich ist. Es waren stolze 31 cm! Eishockeyaktionen auf der Eisfläche waren im Anschluss an diese Feststellung nicht mehr zu verhindern.     

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2006)

Hi Werner

Teich????? 

Du meinst wohl eher Weiher,See oder ähnliches ....   

Sollte man(n) nicht mit einem "normalen" Gartenteich vergleichen, 
was Du dein Eigen nennst. 

Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2006)

Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Eishockeyaktionen auf der Eisfläche waren im Anschluss an diese Feststellung nicht mehr zu verhindern.
> Werner



bei mir wäre höhstens eine Piroutte drinn   :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2006)

Hallo zusammen


nun scheint es hoffentlich aufzutauen , drei Tage Sonnenschein , schon wachsen die Sumpfdotterblumen . 
Bin froh , wenn ich mal wieder die Koi sehe , ob sie den Winter gut überstanden haben .


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2006)

und so ist es am Sonntag bei uns zugegangen, man beachte das Grinsen auf den meisten Gesichtern.  :scherzkeks: 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2006)

ich hoffe seit wochen dass unter dem eis noch ein bisschen wasser ist ;-) seit Weihnachten dicht! :-(

lg
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2006)

dito 

wo bleibt die verdammte globale erwaermung?  8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Marco,

schau mal hier.. dann weißt Du was die globale Erwärmung für uns bringt.
http://www.dadalos-d.org/nachhaltigkeit/grundkurs_4/golfstrom.htm
Es wird wohl eher wieder kälter als wärmer  :? 
Die Winter von denen die älteren Leute immer erzählen kommen vielleicht wieder-irgendwann  

Viele Grüße

Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2006)

hallo zusammen,

kein problem, bin gerade dabei mir meinen eigenen golfstrom in den teich zu integrieren  

frischwasserheizung pur wurde mir in der vergangenen frostperiode zu heavy .


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2006)

hallo zusammen,

kann mich nicht mehr stören   

habe beschlossen meinen eigenen kleinen glofstrom im teich zu integrieren .................... frischwasserheizung pur wurde bei der momentan anhaltenden kälte zu intensiv.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2006)

Hey Jürgen,

kannste bald im Winter alle zum "Geysier" baden einladen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Feb. 2006)

*schei....   kälte*

wann wird es mal wieder sommer ?????


   man!! sehne ich mich nach der sonne -  -auch wenn sie jetzt ein paar mal schien

    habe unter der dicken eisschicht ein paar goldorfen schwimmen 
    gesehen.  (hoffe es sind noch ein paar fische mehr am leben  )

     hatte die ganze zeit einen  kleinen 3Watt(glaube ich)  aquariumlüfter
    laufen lassen  -bis vor ein paar tagen !!  habe ihn wohl zu früh ausgeschaltet.  sollte ja auch nur für ein bisschen frische luft im wasser sorgen!!  (mit zeitschaltuhr)  bin halt energiesparer  (was meiner frau auf den keks geht!

            grüße an allle die auch auf den frühling warten


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Feb. 2006)

*irrtum*

hallo alle zusammen!!!


hatte mal wieder 2 gleiche bilder angeklickt---werde es irgenwann nochmal lernen --hoffe ich doch!!

trotzdem fehlt mir die sonne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  liebe grüße an alle -denen es genauso geht


  gruß walter


----------

